# Partage bibliothèque avec Apple TV



## erodrig (3 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de brancher mes deux Apple TV en Ethernet que j'ai mis en partage avec ma bibliothèque Itunes mise à jour. Mes deux Apple TV se connecte parfaitement et me donne accès au net et autres.

Seulement après avoir activer sur chacun d'eux le partage à domicile avec le même identifiant, un des deux ne se connecte pas à mon mac pour lire ma bibliothèque.

J'ai tenté un reset avec coupure de l'alimentation ainsi que la bretelle. J'ai activé et désactivé le partage sur chacun, le résultat est le même.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses...


----------



## erodrig (4 Janvier 2012)

Allons, vous n'allez pas baissez les bras sur un petit sujet?


----------



## sparo (5 Janvier 2012)

Peut être que le fait qu'elle ai le même nom ("Apple TV")  pause un problème ???


----------

